

Watch This Charger Fully Juice A Smartphone In 30 Seconds - lgp171188
http://www.popsci.com/article/gadgets/watch-charger-fully-juice-smartphone-30-seconds

======
blisterpeanuts
Interesting. The Popular Science article is a bit inaccurate, though; they
didn't mention that it's a battery, not just a fancy new charger.

This is a linked article that's more complete: [http://www.gizmag.com/nanodot-
smartphone-battery-30-second-r...](http://www.gizmag.com/nanodot-smartphone-
battery-30-second-recharge/31467/)

A bit about the company and its technology from WSJ.com:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2013/11/13/biological-
semic...](http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2013/11/13/biological-
semiconductors-could-transform-tech-industry/)

A 30-second puff piece about StoreDot and its tech from Time.com:
[http://time.com/52651/storedot-another-promising-far-off-
ans...](http://time.com/52651/storedot-another-promising-far-off-answer-to-
smartphone-battery-problems/)

The company talks of beginning production in 2016. Based on the various
limitations, that sounds optimistic. Current cell phones can't handle the high
current required, the battery's too large, and the battery doesn't hold a
charge as long as conventional batteries.

Once these problems are solved, we're going to see possibly a revolution in
portable power. I'd love an electric car that recharges in 5 minutes!

